# Buy one get one FREE is back! Only at PP



## TwisT (Jul 23, 2012)

Guess what boys, its back!


Buy one get one FREE deals at PurchasePeptides!




Come check us out


www.PurchasePeptides.com​


----------



## MiniMack (Jul 23, 2012)

already hit that up today, glad yall brought it back


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 23, 2012)

Rule number one let twist make all executive decisions.


----------



## teezhay (Jul 23, 2012)

You guys are awesome!


----------



## TwisT (Jul 23, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> Rule number one let twist make all executive decisions.



best idea yet


----------



## Researcher (Jul 23, 2012)

Their site says they are from *Charlestown, Nevis, West Indies... where do they ship from... International or within USA?
Do they accept Western Union?
Thanks...
*


----------



## Researcher (Jul 23, 2012)

Any discounts on the Research Chems?


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 24, 2012)

They ship from the USA.. FAST... I think its Credit card only, they only sell "research" chems. Nothing against the law.


----------



## ban916 (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't see the promo is it over?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 24, 2012)

The peptides that are buy 1 get 1 FREE are clearly marked on the site. Im not sure home much more easier I can make purchasing for customers. Ive left only two categories peptides and research chems. 
Now nobody can complain about buying ten packs and expecting to get ten free when those where already discounted & the same goes for the 10 pack combo's. 
Purchase Peptides | Buy Peptides Online all the bogo are clearly marked buy 1 get 1 FREE 



ban916 said:


> I don't see the promo is it over?


----------



## Researcher (Jul 24, 2012)

Just had to be sure... Even though they are research peptides and chems, if they were shipped internationally, Customs can stop them and they would if they caught them.  I don't want a paper/credit card trail or any international packages again, even for Research products.  
Thanks


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 26, 2012)

get 10 % off research chemicals by using promo code. *kems*

thanks everyone for your patronage.


----------



## TwisT (Jul 26, 2012)

bumps


----------



## SigNaL7 (Jul 27, 2012)

So you can get an extra 10% off your bogo items too?


----------



## TwisT (Jul 27, 2012)

SigNaL7 said:


> So you can get an extra 10% off your bogo items too?



thats right


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 29, 2012)

Have you been working while intoxicated? This weekend buy 1 get 1 free on select peptides, IGF1LR3 is  reduced to $55.99 and R.C. you can earn 10% off buy using code kems. If he gave you and discount code through PM well thats on him.



TwisT said:


> thats right


----------

